# frage zu package.keywords/ update

## skydoom

Hallo,

um KDE 4.2 zu installieren hab ich einen ganzen haufen in meine package.keywords geschrieben.

 *Quote:*   

> =kde-base/kopete-4.2.4
> 
> =kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.2.4-r1
> 
> =kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.4-r3   
> ...

 

Was passiert wenn eine neuere Version, z.B. KDE 4.3 stable ins portage kommt, wird er dann bei einem emerge --update --deep --newuse world   updaten?

grüße

dennis

----------

## Necoro

du hast ja überall den 4.2 Slot angegeben -- bzw teilweise die genauen Versionen. Da wird Portage natürlich nix updaten...

----------

## Klaus Meier

Schaust du hier http://www.linuxized.com/2009/08/kde-4-3-is-here-quick-gentoo-upgrade-guide/ oder gleich hier: http://git.overlays.gentoo.org/gitweb/?p=proj/kde.git;a=blob_plain;f=Documentation/package.keywords/kde-4.3.keywords

Also die habe ichjetzt so auf die Schnelle gefunden. Gibt warscheinlich noch bessere dafür, du mußt ja eigentlich nur :4 angeben und nicht die genaue Version.

----------

## skydoom

also würde es reichen, einfach nur 4 statt 4.2 anzugeben? Und ich wäre dann auch abgesichtert, was unstable pake angeht?

Ich schau mal was passiert, wenn ich nur 5 angebe, danke  :Smile: 

grüße

dennis

----------

